# Missing /dev/dri device



## execretor (Jun 13, 2018)

Hello,

I have installed in my VirtualBox environment (version 5.2.10 r122406 (Qt5.6.2)) the FreeBSD 11.1 RELEASE for development purposes (my work).
So, everything is ok and works well but for my project (a software that uses the graphics card directly without X interaction) I need to use the drm kernel interface.

Searching in the /dev directory I cannot find /dev/dri devices. The X driver actually used is the vboxvideo driver.

How can I enable the drm device?


----------

